

A Note to Our Readers - danso
http://newyorker.com/magazine/2014/07/28/note-readers

======
sehr
Loving all the news redesigns lately, looks more like a paper and less like an
advertisement.

Also, does anyone know why only parts of the Washington Post are redesigned?
ex. [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/07/18...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/07/18/is-kindle-unlimited-worth-it/) vs
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/2014/07/21/june-2014-was-earths-warmest-on-record-as-ocean-
temperatures-surged/)

------
valarauca1
This is an amazing idea.

Not only does it increase feedback for the redesign, causing more stress
testing, more user feedback, more usability testing, etc.

But at the same time it gives users a taste of what they are missing behind
the paywall, which will likely cause a subscription once the pay wall returns.

------
o0-0o
I was eagerly awaiting this, but am having an awful user experience on firefox
with a mbp.

------
e3pi
To Catch a Spy

What did more damage—Philby’s treachery or the subsequent obsession among spy
officials with preventing future Philbys?

“What it comes to is that when you look at the whole period from 1944 to 1951,
the entire Western intelligence effort, which was pretty big, was what you
might call minus advantage,” the C.I.A. officer Miles Copeland, Jr.—himself a
close friend of Philby’s—said. “We’d have been better off doing nothing.”

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/07/28/philby](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/07/28/philby)

------
spyglass
Time to Aaron Swartz that shit.

